# and next on the catwalk....(Dogwalk really of course!)



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks to a very special someone over the pond (won't say who but here's a couple of clues - 3 dogs and a poorly leg!)
Dudley has now joined the equafleece gang....
went on a great walk, played with lots of doggy friends to really put it to the test (and of course i was too busy chatting at that stage to remember i had my camera!!), on the way home had a paddle in the local brook to wash the bits of legs that the fleece doesn't cover!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley looks great in his equafleece isn't the 3 dog lady with the limp leg amazing


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dudley looks great, was he cleanish under his fleece when he got home?

Well done lovely lady with a poorly leg


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Dudley looks great, pretty good fit too. Are you pleased? 

Who's was this? Did Donna's grow out of it?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a handsome young man and what a generous friend you have!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow now I know how big Dudley really is. Jake never grew into it. I'm so glad it fits well. 
I have had my share of Very generous friends on here. We must always pay it forward. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Did you have any pics of Jake in it? It's the same size as Tilly has I think, Dudley is a bit bigger than her when they are together but I think maybe his legs are just a little longer as the suit is not tight on him.
It wasn't raining yesterday so didn't test its waterproof-Ness! Def kept his body clean and dry its just a shame dogs are designed the way they are as his bum and tail were still muddy - should have made him sit in the brook! Did find a matted area top of his shoulders but didn't take long to brush that through later.
We may still get some snow yet, think it'll be perfect for that, the people who saw him yesterday thought he looked good.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He looks great Dawn! Welcome to the club  What I like about them is they're proper active outdoor dog wear so if you're not into accessorising your dog then you don't feel a prannock (like I did when Poppy was in a pink t shirt tied at the back with a scrunchie - I know it was necessary but I felt like Paris Hilton with a handbag dog)


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> He looks great Dawn! Welcome to the club  What I like about them is they're proper active outdoor dog wear so if you're not into accessorising your dog then you don't feel a prannock (like I did when Poppy was in a pink t shirt tied at the back with a scrunchie - I know it was necessary but I felt like Paris Hilton with a handbag dog)


... prannock, I'm going to have to google that one


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Just did and excellent this is now my new favourite word!

_A cross between prat and pillock, a prannock is an idiot of epic proportions._


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Maybe it's a Northern one Marzi, never thought of it as having a proper definition


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My OH is a northener and we lived oop tha for long enough for my boys to be confused about how they ought to pronounce all sorts of words - bath, grass, castle, Alexander etc etc.... 
But prannock was not one I was familiar with... 
I'll insult Nige with it later and test his reaction


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I wish you had a picture of the t shirt with the scrunchie!! On Jake it was so baggie he would pee in it. (I promise I washed it)  




















Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've heard of a prat, but what is a pillock?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I wish you had a picture of the t shirt with the scrunchie!! On Jake it was so baggie he would pee in it. (I promise I washed it)
> View attachment 44137
> View attachment 44145
> View attachment 44153
> ...


You don't need to ask twice


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I've heard of a prat, but what is a pillock?


Marzi is current queen of gentle insult definitions on here, I'm sure she'll oblige soon


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> You don't need to ask twice


Adorable!  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And very chimp-like!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I've heard of a prat, but what is a pillock?


A pillock is what you are left with if you subtract a prat from a prannock


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Wow now I know how big Dudley really is. Jake never grew into it. I'm so glad it fits well.
> I have had my share of Very generous friends on here. We must always pay it forward.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I love that Donna. We sometimes need a reminder. Thank you.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Thanks to a very special someone over the pond (won't say who but here's a couple of clues - 3 dogs and a poorly leg!)
> Dudley has now joined the equafleece gang....
> went on a great walk, played with lots of doggy friends to really put it to the test (and of course i was too busy chatting at that stage to remember i had my camera!!), on the way home had a paddle in the local brook to wash the bits of legs that the fleece doesn't cover!!


Dudley is so handsome in his equafleece. He always has and always will be one of my favourite dogs on here.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Dudley is so handsome in his equafleece. He always has and always will be one of my favourite dogs on here.


Me too! There is just something about him. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> Dudley is so handsome in his equafleece. He always has and always will be one of my favourite dogs on here.





dmgalley said:


> Me too! There is just something about him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you guys, I hope you wouldn't be disappointed if you ever met him, of course I don't think you would be. Keep thinking I should do a blog for him, now 'there's something about Dudley!' would be a great name!!
Love seeing the pics of Jake in it, funny thinking it is the actual suit, and yes I can see the size difference!



fairlie said:


> I've heard of a prat, but what is a pillock?


I would say similar, but I maybe more likely to call someone I liked a pillock rather than a prat - hope that makes some sense. (though I believe hubby has called Dudley both in the past!!).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna is very generous indeed. A beautiful heart.


----------

